# First Gun, First Glock



## SLOSJM (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey friends, 

Hope you're all doing well! I'm getting my first gun, a Glock 22 (Gen 3; Gen 4 isn't on Cali's safe list...), this weekend. I'm waiting out the last few days of California's 'Cool Off' period.

Just wanted to say hello and share my excitement! Also, I look forward to learning from you all! I have shot a bit before - handguns, rifles, shotguns, autos - but I'm definitely no expert and I'm stoked to progress. 

I'll likely take a handgun safety course in the coming months.

Just a few more days!!


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

It is a very nice duty weapon and should serve you well. Good Luck on the People's Republic of California gun laws as they change every month.


----------



## SLOSJM (Jul 17, 2013)

shaolin said:


> It is a very nice duty weapon and should serve you well. Good Luck on the People's Republic of California gun laws as they change every month.


Thank you! I'm with ya - trying to exercise my rights before they're taken away. Tons and tons of illogical and unconstitutional legislation being tossed around...


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

That or a G23 is the best first gun out there.


----------



## hooks742010 (Aug 8, 2013)

Congrats I recently purchased my first block. It was. 26 . But I fell in love recently with the slimline 30 so that will b next. Hey guys by the way I lost a nickel grip screw from a bersa 380 thunder. Bersa is outta stock on this any idea what to do in mean time??????


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

hooks742010 said:


> Congrats I recently purchased my first block. It was. 26 . But I fell in love recently with the slimline 30 so that will b next. Hey guys by the way I lost a nickel grip screw from a bersa 380 thunder. Bersa is outta stock on this any idea what to do in mean time??????


Just order an off-color screw so that your gun is not down. You can always reorder a nickle one when they are in stock.


----------

